# Peavey cs 800 Canal B TRIAC No suena



## garrad (Jun 7, 2013)

Resulta que hace tiempo mi peavey saco chispas y dejo de sonar el canal B olia a quemado lo deje por un tiempo asi ya que no tuve tiempo para llevarlo al tecnico, hoy que tuve tiempesito lo encendi cheque conexiones y al encenderlo volvio a sacar chispas lo desarme quite una placa que lleva el nombre de triac-B se muestra en esta imagen es la del lado izquierdo http://safe-img04.olx.com.mx/ui/15/...DESHUESADERO-BAZAR-DE-ORGANOS-Y-TECLADOS-.jpg y observe que un transistor con el numero de SAC 187 motorola 8822 estaba como quemado ya que vi llevan 3 patitas y solo tiene 2 una esta quebrada a la mitad supongo que fue por las chispas, alguien me podria decir como reparar el amplificador, si solo cambiando esa pieza quede ?
Es el peavey cs 800 modelo viejo


----------



## osotronico (Jul 4, 2013)

querido garrad: reemplaza ese componente y verifica si no tenes algun otro componente en cortocircuito, antes de montar el componente en la placa asegurate de limpiarla bien con alcohol por si ha quedado algun resto de carbon (por los chispazos) en la placa.
conta como te ha ido.. exitos.


----------



## el arcangel (Jul 5, 2013)

y el triac donde esta?? en esas imagenes no se ve nada, pero bueh...... mira podes probar el canal sin el triac, sacalo y proba, no sin antes medir que no tengas tension a la salida.
Ojala que puedas conseguir el original ya que  esta discontinuado y te venden transistores remarcados que ni siquiera son triacs. Puedes usar BTA12-400B en lugar del SAC 187 o cualquier otro triac de 12 amperes a 200-400v, no te olvides de cambiar el SBS14 si chispeo o quemo el triac seguro este tambien volo y el C 148.
Espero me hayas entendido saludos y Suerte !!


----------



## garrad (Jul 10, 2013)

osotronico dijo:


> querido garrad: reemplaza ese componente y verifica si no tenes algun otro componente en cortocircuito, antes de montar el componente en la placa asegurate de limpiarla bien con alcohol por si ha quedado algun resto de carbon (por los chispazos) en la placa.
> conta como te ha ido.. exitos.



Al parecer funciona bine lo lleve con el tecnico el cual me cobro un ojo de la cara, disculpa sabes como esta el funcionamiento del DDT lo que pasa es que no escucho cambio en el sonido creo que al jalar la perilla se escuchaba ligeramente el cambio, pero ahora no lo noto y tarda bastante en clipear casi ya que tengo todo el volumen y el ecualizador todas las bandas hacia arriba tendra falla? donde podria ser?



el arcangel dijo:


> y el triac donde esta?? en esas imagenes no se ve nada, pero bueh...... mira podes probar el canal sin el triac, sacalo y proba, no sin antes medir que no tengas tension a la salida.
> Ojala que puedas conseguir el original ya que  esta discontinuado y te venden transistores remarcados que ni siquiera son triacs. Puedes usar BTA12-400B en lugar del SAC 187 o cualquier otro triac de 12 amperes a 200-400v, no te olvides de cambiar el SBS14 si chispeo o quemo el triac seguro este tambien volo y el C 148.
> Espero me hayas entendido saludos y Suerte !!




Al parecer funciona bien lo lleve con el tecnico el cual me cobro un ojo de la cara, disculpa sabes como esta el funcionamiento del DDT lo que pasa es que no escucho cambio en el sonido creo que al jalar la perilla se escuchaba ligeramente el cambio, pero ahora no lo noto y tarda bastante en clipear casi ya que tengo todo el volumen y el ecualizador todas las bandas hacia arriba tendra falla? donde podria ser?


----------



## el arcangel (Jul 11, 2013)

ca3080 puedes cambiarlo por el  Lm3080 , este es activado por un tl 072 (u103) que es el detector de clip y censa las variaciones de tensión de polarización en el circuito diferencial(Q111,112), siempre que se cambie algún componente de la etapa de salida hay que cambiarlo a el, NO SE DEBE CAMBIAR por otro numero ya que el compresor activara antes o después de lo ideal que es 40.7 VAC en 1Khz con Carga de 4ohm, fijate en el diagrama si las tensiones estan correctas.
 También es oportuno revisar el q110 J174 este es un Jfet canal p.


----------

